
Show HN: Tiblar a microblogging site built in Nigeria - lowiqprogrammer
https://tiblar.com/
======
ridgewell
This website unfortunately has a reputation for the extreme levels of spam
employed used to promote the platform.

------
zxexz
Cool site, however it appears it has already been taken over by people posting
very unsavory content. Content of the sort I would never want to see, let
alone come across from a single click on the HN front page. Flagged, but best
of luck solving this problem.

------
liquidise
Props for launching.

I clicked through the platform and it is a remarkably complete solution.
Trending topics, image lightboxing, slide in nav and post sidebars, comment
handling, etc. Heck even the hosting side is on point. Served with default
http2 and ssl support no less.

As others have pointed out, a struggle with platforms like this can be content
moderation and selection. Solve that problem and you will have a solid
platform to be quite proud of.

------
thosakwe
You might want to include “NSFW” in the title here.

~~~
maverick2007
Seconding this. I probably should've kept Rule 43 in mind when looking at this
site but let's just say that the "Pokemon" topic on the site is less than
family friendly.

~~~
thosakwe
The fact that every image you see on first load is a lolicon was my cue to get
far away from the site, at least since I was in public.

------
sbussard
Might want to solve the content filtering/curation problem to keep general
audiences interested. Cool idea, but I can see this quickly devolving into
tumblr with NSFW content.

------
lykr0n
Interesting choice to now allow people to directly link to a user's profile.

------
Frodo478
"built in Nigeria" is a pro or a cons?

~~~
nemonemo
Neither. It is just a rarity.

